#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-12
<luizrpgluiz> olá pessoal,tudo bem com vocês ?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-13
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-14
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: bom dia :)
<tiagoscd> tudo certo?
<Danniel-Lara> opa sim sim e contigo ?
<Danniel-Lara> como esta ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo tranquilo :-)
<Danniel-Lara> show
<Danniel-Lara> e o novo trampo ?
<boiko> dia senhores!
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tá massa, só correndo pra manter os dois, hahah
<tiagoscd> e aí, como vai o trampo?
<tiagoscd> boiko: :D
<Danniel-Lara> opa aqui tranquilo
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-15
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<andretyn> Boa noite!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-16
<Rui> como não tem niguém assistindo ?
<Rui> Oi boa noite a todos !
<Rui> divulgue aos seus amigos....
<Rui> legal...
<Rui> oi
<Rui> chat
<AzorFabricio> huhu Bom Noite!
<Rui> kkkk
<Rui> cade os doces ? Mathes...
<AzorFabricio> UbuntuMS https://plus.google.com/communities/118213597899093736234
<Victor__> boa noite pessoal
<Victor__> Tiago me aceita ai no facebook
<Ramon_> oi
<Ramon_> agora foi
<Rui> kkkk
<DarthJader> hwy
<Rui> diz alguma coisa pessoal...
<Ramon_> oi
<Victor__> opa
<Victor__> realmente vocês são muito mais organizados que nós de Goiânia
<Rui> mas só combinar com pessoal da dai da cidade...
<Rui> Oi Ivam...
<Rui> kkkkk
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-17
<vitorlobo> ubuntero, manda o link do youtube ae?
<ubuntero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2OYndJDycY
<vitorlobo> valeu
<vitorlobo> ubuntero, http://vitorlobo.carbonmade.com em blender :)
<ubuntero> vitorlobo, vou por nos links do post
<aprigio> show
<vitorlobo> aprigio, o blender exporta alguns recursos do maya mas é MUUUUUUUUUITO limitado, por exemplo, qualquer tipo de "malha" modelagem, é possível exportar sem problemas
<aprigio> entendi
<aprigio> mas e vice versa
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  mas vc não consegue exportar rigging "estrutura ossea feita para animação"
<aprigio> o que vc acha de exportar pelo i3d exporter para o maya
<aprigio> todo o projeto
<aprigio> ja fez?
<vitorlobo> aprigio, exporta uv mapping , exporta até nodes de render
<aprigio> hm
<aprigio> saquei
<aprigio> mas entao eh possivel
<aprigio> ?
<vitorlobo> aprigio, mas n exporta config setup de animação...vc teria q refazer no maya
<vitorlobo> aprigio, exporta, mas com essa limitação q citei
<aprigio> saquei
<aprigio> entao vai da trabalho
<aprigio> showw
<aprigio> e como funciona o blender (uma pergunta q fiz pra ele)
<aprigio> em outra plataforma
<aprigio> pq para compilar (fechar) renderizar um filme
<Kinrpg> hm... 14 anos que não uso irc... rs... Um dos participantes falou de um software 2D chamado "Main florest" (isso foi o que entendi no audio). Qual é o nome correto do software?
<aprigio> com uma baita textura
<aprigio> como funfa ele em 1 linux em outras arquiteturas
<aprigio> tem suporte a grid e a processadores mips (antigos) e aos novos POWER ou SPARC ?
<vitorlobo> aprigio, textura exporta sem problemas pq os parametros usados são universais
<aprigio> pq nunca eh 1 maquina para fechar isso
<aprigio> mas com solucoes de grid ou cluster
<aprigio> ele tem suporte?
<aprigio> para fechar um filme (fechar a producao) ?
<aprigio> ele suporta outra arquitetura?
<vitorlobo> aprigio, sim
<vitorlobo> aprigio, suporta
<aprigio> se eu instalar 1 redhat (exemplo) no power eu coloco ele e funfa na boa? ele entende ou usa metodos de conversao para x86 ?
<vitorlobo> aprigio, inclusive tem versão linux do maya ...roda no fedora 64 só...ao contrario do blender q roda na zorra toda
<aprigio> show
<vitorlobo> aprigio, roda
<aprigio> muito bom
<vitorlobo> o blender hoje...é ..paranormal rs...tem o tamanho inferior a todas outras suites 3d...e mistura tantos recursos dentro
<vitorlobo> junta game engine, recursos do zbrush, recursos de modelagem do XSI avançadissimos
<vitorlobo> o advento do render cycles...muito bom
<Kinrpg> Diabão ta certo... Muitos dos softwares livres gostam de ser nicho :-/
<aprigio> eu tinha falado disso
<aprigio> do game engine
<aprigio> mas ai que ta, ele usa o openAL
<vitorlobo> tem um recurso do blender
<aprigio> usa tb?
<vitorlobo> q nenhum software proprietario tem
<vitorlobo> se chama Bsurface
<aprigio> pq eu sei q ele usa tb o OpenCL e o CUDA
<vitorlobo> aprigio, roda openAL tbm
<pauloj_> Boa noite!
<aprigio> vitorlobo, fiz a pergunta la
<aprigio> vitorlobo, vc ouviu?
<vitorlobo> aprigio, axo q to vendo com delay
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  o cycles roda bem até com drivers onboard ruins ...e consegue chegar a resultados fantásticos sem durar tanto tempo qto renderizado num vray da vida
<aprigio> hm
<aprigio> show
<Paulo> eh
<aprigio> mas ai que ta
<aprigio> vc tem essa diferenca com o pixar rodando em outra arquitetura?
<Paulo> o Cycles é o milagre em código!!!!
<aprigio> comparando com um benchmark com outras solucoes?
<aprigio> entende?
<vitorlobo> aprigio, inclusive é perfeito para testes de render ( daqueles q antigamente o artista tinha q modificar no photoshop um detalhe pq até o teste demora horriveis horas )
<Kinrpg> Um dos participantes falou de um software 2D chamado "Main florest" (isso foi o que entendi no audio). Qual é o nome correto do software?
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  a sem duvidas
<Paulo> Gostaria de saber Razgriz, o driver NVIDIA é inferior no GNU/Linux comparado ao do Windows?
<vitorlobo> nao existe esse q faz filme sozinho
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<vitorlobo> isso é utopia
<vitorlobo> :P
<mribeirodantas> Paulo: Eu vi um pessoal comentando que a bateria durou mais no GNU/Linux com noevau+Bumblebee que no Microsoft Windows.
<vitorlobo> no máximo "curta metragem de algum grande curso" tipo VFS mas ainda sim fazem com ajuda de vários instrutores
<Paulo> hum!!!!!
<omaciel> salve kurtkraut
<KurtKraut> omaciel, aloha!
<aprigio> KurtKraut, eaee garoootaoo
<Paulo> Eu digo em relação a jogos também <mribeirodantas>
<mribeirodantas> Não sou fã de jogos, então não posso te dizer Paulo
<KurtKraut> aprigio, hello there!
<aprigio> :)
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  http://vimeo.com/6150459 se for fan de starwars releve
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  fiz com 9 amigos em 2009
<vitorlobo> rss
<Paulo> Ah eu tenho jogado na steam, nã tenho tido problemas de desempenho, mas vlw <mribeirodantas>
<mribeirodantas> :)
<aprigio> rsrs
<aprigio> show
<aprigio> showw
<aprigio> rsrs eu sou muito curioso na parte de desenvolvimento 3d e arts graficas
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  nesse caso foi maya...é muito complicado trabalhar em grupos bons usando blender principalmente no Brasil
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  tem muito entusiasta e pouco profissional
<vitorlobo> aprigio, é mais fácil vc conseguir gente de fora para produzir algo usando blender....e ainda sim tem q filtrar
<aprigio> saquei
<aprigio> uma pergtunta q eu fiz pra ele foi o seguinte
<aprigio> logo no comeco
<vitorlobo> é uma pena pq blender está muito bom
<aprigio> depois vc ve o video todo ae e comenta comigo ae?! blz?
<vitorlobo> blz
<aprigio> oq eu perguntei com o seguinte
<aprigio> muitas empresas como a lucas arts, pixar e outras usam suas solucoes
<aprigio> agora tb usam o blender para algumas coisas
<aprigio> e em outras empresas
<aprigio> usam o blender em 100% de seus projetos
<aprigio> ou
<aprigio> usam o blender para complementar algo por causa de algum filtro, plugin, framework ou componente
<aprigio> tipo "nos vamos fazer nuvens no blender"
<aprigio> ele eh usado muito bem para a producao final de filmes!?
<vitorlobo> aprigio, n conheço esse diabloz ou n seiel diablo
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  oq sabe dele? ele tem algum site?
<vitorlobo> algo q eu possa ler sobre ele?
<aprigio> nops
<aprigio> ;)
<Paulo> Razgriz poderia falar qual placa quadro é boa para começar?
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  impressão de q vcs tao sufocando o cara rs
<omaciel> hehehe
<Paulo> xD
<kblo> p começar usa o que tem hoje
<kblo> qq placa de video minimamente descente roda alguma versao do cuda
<Paulo> Eu sei qual é boa, mas não qual é boa para começar profissionalmente...
<kblo> desde q seja nvidea :-p
<Paulo> ah sim!
<aprigio> huahuahuhuaa
<kblo> então... pode começar a empresa com algo que tu ja tenha... e depois vai expandindo... mas não sei te dizer qual modelo da quadro
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  um programinha foda de modelagem poligonal open source é o wings 3d
<Paulo> eu vi que tinha a QUADRO 200 e 400
<vitorlobo> foi nele que aprendi modelagem praticamente
<Paulo> hum
<kblo> sei que o importante é largura de banda do barramento (pci-e 3.0) uma boa placa mãe com bastante ram e o numero de bits da placa grafica ajuda
<kblo> mas o mais importante é tu conseguir entregar o trabalho para o cliente e ter caixa no final do mês :-D
<Paulo> rsrsrs blz
<Paulo> é que comprei a maquina para jogos por falta de grana, a de render profissional é mais cara
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  http://lesterbanks.com/lxb_metal/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/wings-3d-1.4-release-features.jpg , http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/wings/nfs/project/w/wi/wings/3/36/03wings17kp6.jpg
<vitorlobo> aprigio,  open source tbm rs
<vitorlobo> mas só para modelagem e abertura de uv
<Paulo> bacana  Aprigio!
<Paulo> Afinal são quadros por segundo rsrs
<Paulo> Eu tenho uma aqui  - GTX660
<Paulo> mas é para jogos :(
<kblo> a tua placa é boa
<Paulo> eh
<Paulo> mas não para render né gente...?
<vitorlobo> da
<vitorlobo> mas depende muito da finalidade
<kblo> deve ter um desempenho tranquilo para começar a trabalhar profissionalmente
<Paulo> hum!
<vitorlobo> se vc quer trabalhar com blender
<vitorlobo> n precisa ser necessariamente com render
<vitorlobo> se vc trabalha com modelagem por exemplo, uma placa básica ta ótima
<Paulo> Eu já mexo com blender faz um tempinho e uso GNU/Linux a 4 anos
<vitorlobo> se vc trabalha com setup de rigging e animação
<vitorlobo> também
<vitorlobo> placa gráfica potente só interfere em iluminação, render e finalização com setup de nodes
<Paulo> tenho mais uma
<vitorlobo> ser generalista n recomendo
<Kinrpg> E o consumo para redenrização? É mesmo aquele aumento absurdo como dizem?
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, sim
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, consome 99% do seus processos
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, se vc for renderizar vc tem q somente renderizar
<Kinrpg> *Consumo de eletricidade... Dizem que aumento até o custo da energia
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, por isso existe render farm
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, de certa forma sim ne....pq seu pc sofre um certo stress
<Kinrpg> Interessante.
<Kinrpg>  Um dos participantes falou de um software 2D chamado "Main florest" (isso foi o que entendi no audio). Qual é o nome correto do software?
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, mas dai vc deixa o monitor desligado pq "demora muito" geralmente
<Paulo> a GTX 660 renderiza coisas medianas até que rápidas, mas daí para cima
<vitorlobo> desconheço
<Paulo> SHuahsuahs
<Kinrpg> Entendi vitor... Valeu... Uma empresa de publicidade daqui comprou um servidor Dell pra isso e diminuiu o tempo de render dos projetos deles. Mas eles usam linux :P
<Kinrpg> *Windows...
<Kinrpg>  Um dos participantes falou de um software 2D chamado "Main florest" (isso foi o que entendi no audio). Qual é o nome correto do software?
<omaciel> ubotu-br: ^^
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, rapaz...
<omaciel> perguntao ao Guilherme
<Paulo> O livro do Allan Brito até quebra o galho, mas ta muito desatualizado....
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, o blender é poderosíssimo...é muito bom e tal...mas vc tem um problema sério com ele no Brasil
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg,  "profissionais"
<vitorlobo> o blender brasil mesmo.....o pessoal é muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito amador
<vitorlobo> pra vc tirar um profissional ali, dá trabalho
<Paulo> eh rsrsrs
<Paulo> o site precisa ser remodelado em muitos sentidos!
<vitorlobo> e muita gente sem noção tbm...que fica naquela de sonho de hollywood
<vitorlobo> achando q em produção as coisas são feitas nas coxas, na marra
<Kinrpg> Sim. Eu vi uma copilação de comerciais em CGs premiados usando ele... Mas aqui estamos na terra do pirata. Eu uso kdenlive, gimp e inkscape e vez ou outro tenho de provar a descrença do pessoal.
<Paulo> eh mesmo vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> Kinrpg, formação de grupos comprometidos é complicado demais
<vitorlobo> Paulo, de 10 projetos q se iniciam no Brasil com blender, geralmente 10 morrem
<Paulo> :(
<Paulo> Ah vamos mudar isso xD
<vitorlobo> montei meu portfólio em blender
<vitorlobo> meio que pra isso
<vitorlobo> pra provar que eles estavam errados no vicio de maya
<Paulo> demoro vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> so q como todos usavam pirata.....
<Paulo> legal mesmo cara
<Kinrpg> Eu sei... Ja começa na universidade e os "acordo" de licenças para os alunos. E pessoal na internet em muitos grupos ficam magoadinhos por qualquer coisinha e se desfaz. Não só de Blender mas de tudo (de livros a games).
<vitorlobo> licença do maya é um tiro
<Kinrpg> O que é Main Florest ou algo assim?
<Paulo> eh! E já é pesado desde o começo
 * vitorlobo eu ja abri o photoshop pirata na frente do ex representante da adobe no Brasil
<vitorlobo> isso foi triste
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuauhaa
<Paulo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> alejandro n sei oq lá
<Kinrpg> A curiosidade me corroe... Adobe custa mais do que vale :-/
<Paulo> eh mesmo Kinrpg
<Kinrpg> O que é Main Florest ou algo assim? T_T
<vitorlobo> quem tem mandado benzaço com blender atualmente
<vitorlobo> é o ricardo3D
<vitorlobo> Paulo, conhece ele?
<Paulo> não
<Paulo> vou procurar
<Paulo> depois
<vitorlobo> Paulo, ne vc n?
<vitorlobo> paulo ricardo?
<vitorlobo> rss
<Paulo> SHuahsuahs não
<Paulo> Sou um jovem padawn ainda em Blender
<vitorlobo> Paulo, http://pauloricardo3d.carbonmade.com/projects/3033069#1
<Paulo> vlw
<Paulo> UAU
<Paulo> tre bona!
<Kinrpg> Fera. Muito bonito...
<Paulo> eh!
<Kinrpg> Ae. Agora é só o Ivan editar kkk
<Paulo> bom senhores, vou nessa quem quiser me adiocinar no Google+ fique a vontade!
<Paulo> paulojosegm@gmail.com
<Paulo> thau!
<omaciel> buenas
<Kinrpg> E fiquei sem saber o que é  Main Florest T_T
<aprigio> rsrs, virtua trolou hoje
<andretyn> Olá
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-08-13
<Hootexe> ?
